# Fattorini Sons Goldsmith Bradford



## jamax28 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello i,m new to this forum, and I,m looking any kind of help to valuate a Fattorini sons 14ct. plated gold, i,m no sure but I think is 1898 dated,

Waltham American movement internally there are few engravings. "english make guaranteed to be made of two plates of 14 Ct gold with plate of composition between and to wear 25 years" 881 1

on the mechanism "Am. Watch Co. Walthan Mass." with a serial number 8616410 that's why i have the date 1898

then there is a writing dedicated to "1901 Doncaster Rovers Archery Tournament"

then in another part there is the engraving Trade with 3 symobols, one is a jewel, half moon, and a star

followed by the number 881

there are also very very small handwritten engraving, like numbers and writing, very very small....

anyone can help please?


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

I believe Fatorini and sons also made the original English FA cup. Sorry I can't help but good luck with your quest. Mel on this forum is usually very good.


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

Your Waltham pocket watch is a hunter cased 16 size three quarter plate Model 1899, Grade 620 with 15 jewels. The date of 1898 is within a year or two of manufacture, usually a year or two later. The Grade 620 was a low to medium grade and produced in great numbers. 692,199 were produced in 371 runs over a 34 year period up to 1932. Your watch is from the first year of production of the 620 Grade, and is from the 3rd run of Hunter movements. The movement would have been shipped to the UK and then cased by A.L. Dennison of Birmingham. The Star, Moon and Sun logo was the Dennison Trade Mark. The case is a 'Sun' grade which was Dennisons best quality gold filled case. The 'Star' being the lowest grade and the 'Moon' being the middle grade. The small hand scratched marks inside the case will have been made at various times when the watch went in for repair or servicing. Fattorini and Sons were one of the largest retailers of Waltham watches in the UK at that time with it's main retail outlets in Yorkshire.


----------



## jamax28 (Jul 21, 2013)

HI Melville, thanks for the precious information....actually first time that i have finally some information about this pocket watch. May I ask you if you know the value, or a website, link that can help?

thanks again for your kind help


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

jamax28 said:


> HI Melville, thanks for the precious information....actually first time that i have finally some information about this pocket watch. May I ask you if you know the value, or a website, link that can help?
> 
> thanks again for your kind help


The best way to find out the current value of your watch would be to go on ebay and type in 'Waltham pocket watch' and then click on 'completed listings' and using the information you now have, scroll through to find similar watches that have sold, but bear in mind that condition will always dictate value.


----------



## ryanm8655 (Jul 6, 2013)

Do you have any pictures?


----------

